# How far along..



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I posted the other day asking if you all thought she was pregnant, and everyone who responded said yes. I'm wondering how far along you think she could be, she was in with my buck for a few months. No sign of utters filling. This would be her first pregnancy.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you mark down the dates she was in with the buck? When was the first day and when was the last day?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She was in with him everyday for the last few months... Not sure on exact dates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you just pulled him, what day did you remove him? I would at least write that date down.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Just 2 days ago is when i separated them


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Just keep an eye on her. 

On girls I've bought and I dont know the due date. I do udder checks weekly and once it starts filling up check on her more often. Watch her behavior once her udder starts filling up.

Of course you do have those goats that don't fill up weeks before.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I took pics of her udder (the best I could, she is so hairy) tell me what you think.


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

very hard to tell all goats are different I have one due in 16 days who if she was any other doe and I didn't have a definite date would have been in a kidding stall "on watch" weeks ago! this is why my girls never run with the boys and go on "dates" that I plan and supervise (I am way to much of a control freak to not know their dates) LOL


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you Ryann, I wouldn't have had her in with him for so long if I could have helped it (ground being frozen its hard to build our new area for them, so they were stuck together).


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I totally understand that. my young buck in a stall in the pen with the pregnant ladies now....damage is done so if he manages to get out no worries. lol the older buck wasn't letting him in the boys barn so had to do something with this cold! we will be building a new buck pen this spring with a separate area for the older buck who has been so moody lately...then moving the horned girls up to what is now the buck barn (they have been being a little rough on the unhorned girls) we do what we have to!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

this is her first if she is indeed pregnant. And I am fairly new to goats..I have had them since last summer. So I don't really know what I am looking for or what to expect. So any little bit of advice helps!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

If this is her first they usually start their udder 6 weeks prior to kidding. Their behavior changes, they paw the ground, talk to their tummy, their belly itches. Usually my girls LOVE their bellies scratched if they are close. You will see discharge of course . There is the plug goo which can happen a month prior to kidding or just before. Then their is labor goo.

Unfortunately there is no textbook as every doe is different. Just research and check out fias co farm they helped me when I first started (and sometimes still do)  good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you! I have looked a lot at the website and they do have so much information!! Since you said you do udder checks everyday, I make sure I check when I go feed to see if there are any changes. Since she was in with my buck for so long I'm not sure exactly how far along she is (if she is) so that's what makes me nervous! I will just keep checking and look for changes! Thank you again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

OK so I was just out visiting/playing with Pepper and I felt movements on the right side of her stomach, she was eating some hay but they felt like little kicks! and I made sure i wasn't touching her left side so i didn't feel anything over there and think it was babies. If I am feeling movements about how far along should she be?


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

What is this scabby stuff of the end of her teats?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Possible mites.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

how would I know if its mites?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want to know for sure you can have a skin scraping done. You could also just go ahead and treat for mites.

I would clean that area good and get as much scab off as possible and then put NuStock on it along with the Ivomec.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

It's just on the very tip of her teats. 
Also what about feeling movements on the right side? I swear I felt babies, does that mean she's farther along then I thought?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok, so my girl has been stretching out, and I read that that's a sign of labor. Besides licking me and grinding her teeth that's the only sign. But I didn't think she was this pregnant! Do does stretch out throughout pregnancy?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, they will stretch. Babies lay on organs and nerves so they need to reposition them.

I was also seeing the dry scaly skin on her teats/udder.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, does that mean anything??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just stretching really doesn't mean anything other than she is trying to get comfortable. 

The dry scaly skin can be anything from mites to lice to dry skin.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Just stretching really doesn't mean anything other than she is trying to get comfortable.
> 
> The dry scaly skin can be anything from mites to lice to dry skin.


Yea, I have looked at it and I really think its dry skin. it comes off easy when I wiped it off


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wheat germ oil helps with that.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Wheat germ oil helps with that.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So I finally shaved her! Her udder looks so much bigger now there is no hair! I posted this on my other thread but I figure I better post here as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I also went ahead and wormed her this morning. Just in case! :wink:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I was starting to answer and realized someone already answered


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Her pooch is more wrinkly today. Does this mean anything?
She also didn't eat her black oil sunflower seeds this morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Not much going on there. She looks like she has some time to go.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> No. Not much going on there. She looks like she has some time to go.


I went back out there and her lady parts are smooth again..maybe she was just cold! haha
Also can goats have braxton hicks type contractions?
I have been seeing her vulva "contract" I was wondering if that was normal.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

A little bit of change, little by little she's getting an udder!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So I just went out to check on Pepper and she has a small amount of yellowish mucus on her tail and pooch. could this be her plug? I would have taken a picture but it is so dark outside.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It could be.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Any way of knowing for sure?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I just took this

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Found a little more on her tail this evening. Everything else is normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably the plug.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

And they can lose that up to a month prior to kidding, correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

K, well I'll just keep checking her everyday. She still has a lot of udder to fill! But it's slowly getting bigger! 
She has clumpy poo again but that could be from the grain and seeds I gave her yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Saw some more discharge this morning. Some dried stuff on her tail (the picture is from a few days ago, there is more on there now) And her udder is filling up, she still has a ways to go but we're getting there!!















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Any buddy else's doe smell their urine?? Just saw pepper do it and thought it rather odd. Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

It's getting harder for me to feel ligaments, I have to feel deeper sometimes. Sometimes they are right there and other times they feel gone but then I just feel a little deeper and they are there.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she is getting close.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

It's exciting and nerve racking bc I don't know when she is truly due. I haven't seen much mucous, and her udder is still small. So hopefully she has a few more weeks... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She seems a little fuller to me














What do you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She probably is. Has a ways to go but every day gets you closer.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Yea. I keep waiting for her to just get big one day! Haha. But it's fun to watch her slowly grow. She's grown a lot since I first started watching!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

So totally not about my doe. But I got to watch 3 kids be born today! 2 bucklings and a doeling! I got to help a little too, just drying them off and getting the sac off their faces. Truly awesome experience! And my little guy was there with me and he got to see it as well, although he was much more interested in playing with the older kids who would chase him around!! AWWW I can't wait...but I can  I want those babies nice and healthy when they come out!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you got to see a birth.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

And we have more mucous. Woohoo.  I'm getting more excited!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Glad you got to see a birth.


It was so awesome to see! I was glad I was able to go and be apart of that!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

It keeps coming! Ahhhh!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think you still have some time to go.....her udder looks like it could get bigger.....


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh yea I figure a few more weeks. Just losing her plug. It's both our first time so needless to say I'm excited!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Gosh I forgot about this thread!! I better update it. Pepper is getting close, she's driving me bonkers! She is losing more and more mucous! Thursday it was non stop.







Then Really nothing much, last night she had more mucous, and this morning a little more. Ligaments are still there and her udder is not tight.







She has been laying down a lot, then up and grazing. Then other times she acts like she isn't even pregnant! 







This was what she was doing yesterday! And grunting, like she was just miserable. 
Pepper your making me crazy! I wish I knew when she was bred so I could have a due date... Ugh never again will that happen!!  any guesses on how close and how many she will have?! 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Come on Pepper! This was one of my first kidding threads I started on. I can't wait to see your little ones. :0)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> Come on Pepper! This was one of my first kidding threads I started on. I can't wait to see your little ones. :0)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Me too!! I have been reading every thread I can about kidding, labor signs, ff's and she seems close and bigger then some that are due soon... But her ligaments are still there and her udder isn't hard... I'm just like come on already!!!! Haha she's been losing her plug for a month now, so it's got be almost time! We're getting some nasty weather today( it's super windy and supposed to rain) so maybe she will kid today!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

You have a great camera for close-up shots! Thanks for the pics!
I'm sort of doing the "waiting room" game and am also not sure of breeding date. She's beginning to bag up and I see a very small amt of mucus at the vaginal opening. She's acting weird like things are getting ready. She's DEFINITELY not in active labor at this time.
We put our Ma'am the Oberhausli, LaMancha in with her "husband" (our neighbor's goat) a big Boar goat in his pen, on November 17, 2013. 
Our friends said they watched very closely but never saw them breed. (Ma'am was definitely "flirting" with him as soon as I put her in. Then she'd give him "the cold shoulder." He was definitely interested. Just did a "courting thing" but I never saw him mount either.)
If this is the date, that would put her at 133 days today with a due date of April 11 AT THE EARLIEST. I am praying that we don't have early babies. We are sure that they bred again 21 days+ later. If she had been pg, she would not have allowed him to mount again, would she?
This is her first pg; she's about 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

fibromom said:


> You have a great camera for close-up shots! Thanks for the pics!
> I'm sort of doing the "waiting room" game and am also not sure of breeding date. She's beginning to bag up and I see a very small amt of mucus at the vaginal opening. She's acting weird like things are getting ready. She's DEFINITELY not in active labor at this time.
> We put our Ma'am the Oberhausli, LaMancha in with her "husband" (our neighbor's goat) a big Boar goat in his pen, on November 17, 2013.
> Our friends said they watched very closely but never saw them breed. (Ma'am was definitely "flirting" with him as soon as I put her in. Then she'd give him "the cold shoulder." He was definitely interested. Just did a "courting thing" but I never saw him mount either.)
> ...


Thank you! It's just my phone camera.  she sure is enjoying driving me crazy! I thought this weekend for sure she would kid... And it's not looking like she will. 
this is my first goat pregnancy, so I'm not really sure about everything. I wouldn't think she would stand for him again if she was pregnant, but I'm not sure. 
Maybe someone could help with this one. 
Good luck though!!! Hope she has an easy kidding!!! Keep me updated!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She's getting so big!!! She feels more firm but still I think can get harder before she kids!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

She had her baby!!! A buckling. He is so adorable!!!















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Details? Did you get to see? He is so cute!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, congratulations! he is so cute


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Bertnut2 said:


> Details? Did you get to see? He is so cute!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh ya I watched the entire thing! I have been stalking her for the last month or so!! Bc I didn't know when she was due. But I kept feeling for ligs and once those were going I knew it would be soon! So I checked her Wednesday before I had to take my son to school and she had some streaming, I was nervous to leave but I had to since it was my carpool day. I got back and just sat with her, I noticed she was having contractions around 12-ish and a friend came over who has goats as well and we noticed that she was doing little pushes while laying down. (This wAs around 1:15) so pepper would not lay Down she just kept walking! I think having people she didn't know kinda made her nervous. But I got her in the shed to lay down finally around 1:45 or so, and she reAlly started pushing then! She gave a really big push and her water just came shooting out! We then saw a hoof a couple pushes later and had to bring the other one up (it was just a little behind the first hoof) we did help with the head and shoulders but after that he came out easy! He was born around 2! She was so good! I got it on video as well!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Question... Baby has got yellow-ish poop now. What does this mean? Is it bad?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Yellowish is normal. Is it real runny? or kinda pudding-like? How is he acting? Eating good? The first poop is meconium and eventually it lightens up.


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Pudding like. He is citing normal. Starting to run and jump a little! Eating great!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

dsturgiss said:


> Pudding like. He is citing normal. Starting to run and jump a little! Eating great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Everything sounds great!! :clap: Enjoy because they don't stay little for very long


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I know!!! I wish they could stay little forever! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Mine are already 3 and 4 weeks old! I'm wondering where the time went although it could go a little faster for the triplets that we are bottle feeding! LOL!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

As the breeder, only you can answer that question. And seeing how you dont know, you will just have to take the date you put her in with him, and then the date you took him out. 100% certain, if she is bred, she will kid between those dates.


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

:hi5: I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!
Baby boy looks huge to me!
We here on the Funny Farm are still doing the "waiting room" thing, which I'm so thankful for. She's not due until April 11 AT THE VERY EARLIEST. We were thinking she wouldn't be due until May 2 as our neighbor friends were pretty sure Ma'am and Boar Goat "husband' didn't breed until her latter heat. Sometimes, she looks huge... other times my mind plays tricks on me and says she's not pg... except her "milking equipment' is definitely getting bigger. In reality, she is pg!
We have the nursery all ready. I need to get my delivery pack (a bucket full of misc things I'll need) prepared and just keep stalking her, as you so hilariously put it!
While I was an OB nurse back in the day before I became debilitated with fibromyalgia, I DO NOT want to have to help pull or push or etc. I am praying that all works out completely normally and smoothly as our twins and our calf did from last year. Please, LORD God, have YOUR Hand on these pregnancies and deliveries so that mine don't have to be involved at all, other than to clean up stuff and cuddle and help with nursing! :kidblack:


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

he is 10 lbs! give or take!  big boy for sure! but soo adorable!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> As the breeder, only you can answer that question. And seeing how you dont know, you will just have to take the date you put her in with him, and then the date you took him out. 100% certain, if she is bred, she will kid between those dates.


She had her baby on the 2nd!


----------

